# Shared object "libc.so.4" not found, required by "java"



## ChungNT (Sep 4, 2015)

I install Winpower on pfSense, it shows:

```
Shared object libc.so.4 not found, required by java
```
I installed OpenJDK 1.7. Help me, please.


----------



## ds_aim (Sep 4, 2015)

ChungNT said:


> iI install Winpower on pfsense, it shows:
> 
> ```
> Shared object libc.so.4 not found, required by java
> ...




```
pkg install misc/compat4x
pkg install misc/compat5x
pkg install misc/compat6x
pkg install misc/compat7x
pkg install misc/compat8x
pkg install misc/compat9x
```


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 4, 2015)

Please note: Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/


----------



## ChungNT (Nov 19, 2015)

```
Shared object "libpthread.so.1" not found, required by "java"
```
I tried `ln -s libthr.so.1 libpthread.so.1`
It showed

```
/lib/libpthread.so.1: version LIBTHREAD_1_0 required by /home/Winpower_setup_FreeBSD5x/FreeBSD/resource/jre/bin/java not defined
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 20, 2015)

FreeBSD 5.x has been unsupported since 2008 (https://www.FreeBSD.org/security/unsupported.html).  All the compatability packages do have a use but for a new installation please request a supported version of software from the vendor.  I feels this is ill-advised recommending installing software as dated as this that is likely riddled with Java vulnerabilities that have been resolved over the years.

Additionally, as mentioned above this is pfSense and we do not support topics on derivatives.


----------

